# Doggy Birthday Party!!



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

So for Capone's first birthday we had a little doggy birthday party with dog cake and lots of running around playing! I can't believe he is already 1 year old :wub:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

So sweet ha ha a doggie birthday party! Loved the cake! Looked like he was having fun in the pictures! Did he sleep well after? Lol..


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

he looks so cute happy birthday capone


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome fellow, hope that you have many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

How adorable! We had a birthday party for Loki's first birthday. I wish he could still play with other dogs.


----------

